# New Details on Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible, Due Fall 2014!



## Brian R. (Feb 10, 2014)

I know there are others besides me with interest in this upcoming study Bible from RHB:

Heritage Booktalk | Reformation Heritage Books

I agree that we might be over flooded with study Bibles, but I'm still quite intrigued with this one. I sure don't "need" another Bible, but it will be hard to resist making this purchase later this year. KJV lovers, check it out, see what you think...


----------



## Eved (Feb 10, 2014)

I am no KJV lover, but I have had some recent interest in purchasing a KJV Bible. This looks pretty good. The article by Richard Sibbes on God's Mercy was a pretty neat addition in the sample view of the Bible. I think it would be a great Study Bible.


----------



## LeeD (Feb 10, 2014)

I particularly like the chapter overviews for help with family worship. This is a tool that benefit many families.


----------



## Claudiu (Feb 10, 2014)

I am excited about this project. The sample looks good so far. If there really will be creeds and confessions included in the Bible, that will be awesome! I have been looking for a KJV that has that combination for some time now.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 10, 2014)

When it comes out I am going to buy it expressly for family worship. Looking forward to it.


----------



## kodos (Feb 10, 2014)

Like Rev. Glaser said - I would purchase it as a supplement for Family Worship. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Eved (Feb 10, 2014)

I may be keen to miss details, but have the set a price yet?


----------



## Brian R. (Feb 10, 2014)

Derek, I don't believe prices have been published yet, but knowing RHB this Bible will probably be quite reasonably priced.


----------



## Galatians220 (Feb 10, 2014)

I really, _really_ like it that there are no footnote references within the text itself. This is a great boon and selling point. My Bible for the past few years has been the Trinitarian Concord edition with metrical psalms & it has an above-average concordance for what it is, and center-column references. I like it very much but will, DV, purchase this new study Bible when it comes out. I wouldn't suppose it would be available in time for the PRTS conference in late August, but that would be incredible if it were. 

Our psalter has the TFU and creeds in it along with other important documents, so... I don't know if this SB would include those as well.


----------



## Tim (Feb 10, 2014)

Galatians220 said:


> I really, really like it that there are no footnote references within the text itself.



Yes, it is a very clean-looking page.


----------



## Free Christian (Feb 10, 2014)

Sounds really interesting, in a good way. No footnotes too! Had problems loading the link though, made my computer go nuts.


----------



## AndrewOfCymru (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for posting this Brian. I have been waiting for this for some time now.

It seems that there is no self-pronouncing text, but I have not been able to determine if it is black letter or not.


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Feb 11, 2014)

Saving every silver shilling I get.


----------



## Brian R. (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm just thankful this thread didn't become another TR vs. MCT debate... I guess it still could!


----------



## Eved (Feb 11, 2014)

Brian R. said:


> I'm just thankful this thread didn't become another TR vs. MCT debate... I guess it still could!


----------



## Tim (Feb 11, 2014)

So, one of the benefits of this Bible will be its emphasis on family worship. A question for the husbands and fathers: what Bible do you currently use when you lead family worship? How does it assist you? What features do you wish it had? 

I plan on purchasing this Bible. I am not yet a husband or father, but I am looking forward to using this Bible by myself and considering how I might use it with my future family.

EDIT: Let's not get too off topic here; please direct your answers in such a way that the strengths of this new Bible are highlighted.


----------



## MusicMan (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks terrific in its notes and format. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logan (Feb 11, 2014)

Tim said:


> So, one of the benefits of this Bible will be its emphasis on family worship. A question for the husbands and fathers: what Bible do you currently use when you lead family worship? How does it assist you? What features do you wish it had?



Just speaking personally, the Bible I use for family worship is simply plain text. I don't even use verse cross-references. I found that when I did use a study Bible that my tendency was to use it almost like a dictionary: any question I had I automatically turned to the notes instead of re-reading the passage or looking at the context or even thinking critically about it. I just would automatically turn to the notes. When I found myself studying the notes more than Scripture, I decided it was too much of a weakness for me. That said, I do pull the study Bible off the shelf from time to time to look at the notes.

Now that's not to say that I don't use commentaries and haven't learned much through many sermons over the years, but I want myself and my children to study Scripture and strive after understanding it personally and firsthand _before_ turning to notes or commentaries. Often my practice is to read/study the passage myself during the day before family worship in the evening. I went through most of Matthew Henry's commentary that way.

Edit: please note again that this is personal. I do not intend in any way to discourage others from using this or any other study Bible during family worship and I hadn't seen Tim's edit asking to talk about strengths of this study Bible before writing this up.


----------



## posttenebraslux83 (Feb 11, 2014)

I read through the PDF sample of the new Bible and it looks FANTASTIC. I love the emphasis on family worship. I primarily use the ESV translation, however, we will definitely use this Bible as a resource for family worship (i especially like that the reformed confessions are at the back of the book). 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyH (Feb 11, 2014)

If I'm still in this world when it finally is published I will obtain a copy. I'm excited that Joel Beeke is the editor/contributor and that it will be a study Bible with the KJV text. Like Logan I do my reading out of text Bibles and refer to a few different study Bibles and commentaries for reference. At present all of the study Bibles I have are either ESV or NKJV, so it will be welcome to have one with study notes from a reformed perspective along with the KJV translation.


----------



## kodos (Feb 11, 2014)

Logan said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> > So, one of the benefits of this Bible will be its emphasis on family worship. A question for the husbands and fathers: what Bible do you currently use when you lead family worship? How does it assist you? What features do you wish it had?
> ...



During the actual time of Family Worship, I do not use commentaries - however I often do prepare for Family Worship beforehand, particularly when it comes to Old Testament passages. My children do ask a lot of probing questions, often even as simple as how two particular people might be related to each other. For this, commentaries are pretty helpful for me. Though, like you Logan - I start with the text with no commentary, and then try to figure out the questions that I have on the passage, and where my children might have questions. Sometimes children ask the obvious questions that I overlook 

That is the intent I would have in using this Bible as a Family Worship tool - as a preparation tool.


----------



## au5t1n (Feb 11, 2014)

I read from a text-only copy of the Bible for family worship, but I love the idea of a Bible being published with chapter summaries designed to aid family worship. It would be a valuable study tool beforehand.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 11, 2014)

Ditto to Rom. That is what I do in family worship as well. We are starting 1 Chronicles tonight (last night I read the intro section to the book to help them understand who wrote it and why, etc...) and my oldest daughter is always concerned about who is married to who and whose child is who so I will make sure to brush up on that.  

On what Bible I use I have an old KJV that was my father's which is a Liberty University/Jerry Falwell edition. (Which is why I am looking forward to having a Puritan Seminary/Joel Beeke Study Bible instead.  )


----------



## JOwen (Feb 11, 2014)

I was told it would not be available until 2015, but I guess they bumped it up again. Good to see. Yours truly is the author of 2 Samuel.


----------



## kodos (Feb 11, 2014)

JOwen said:


> I was told it would not be available until 2015, but I guess they bumped it up again. Good to see. Yours truly is the author of 2 Samuel.



I'll beat Josh to the punch, and say that you sir, are in no way the author of 2 Samuel.


----------



## JOwen (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 11, 2014)

kodos said:


> JOwen said:
> 
> 
> > I was told it would not be available until 2015, but I guess they bumped it up again. Good to see. Yours truly is the author of 2 Samuel.
> ...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Tim (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah, I caught that too.


----------



## JOwen (Feb 11, 2014)

This board is far too cheeky for its own good. And it's JOSH'S FAULT.


----------



## Tim (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, Pastor Lewis, I would like to thank you for your work on 2 Samuel. The [names of] authors of study notes are not always indicated in Bibles, so it will be nice to know that you are the one helping when we study that book.


----------



## Gavin (Feb 16, 2014)

Will the Confession's and Catechism's Scripture proofs be cross referenced? Handy feature in my opinion.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm with Logan on just using a plain text Bible, though I do use cross references, and have entered in many of my own cross references, along with a few annotations of my own – almost 45 years worth (transferred to new Bibles, as my original one wore out). It's my own preference, I just don't like study notes in my Bible – nothing along-side the Word.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm definitely looking forward to this one and will be ordering one, Lord willing.


----------



## Somerset (Feb 18, 2014)

ProtestantBankie said:


> Saving every silver shilling I get.



Silver shillings - is that the latest idea from Mr Salmond for a currency?

I too am very much looking forward to this being published.


----------

